# do you put betta or tankmates in first?



## yoonshook (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a newly cycled 20g long tank and am planning on putting one male betta and 5-7 harlequin rasboras in it. Sorry if this has been asked before but should I put the rasboras or the betta in the tank first?


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello! I would recommend putting the rasboras in first, some people say it doesn't matter but I think the betta will claim his "territory" and may not like his new tank mates. Hope it works out great!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IME, it doesn't matter. What's important is that you have the proper habitat. That means lots of plants that break up lines of chase/sight. You do not want open spaces. Can you post a photo of the tank?

I would put the Betta in first and wait several weeks to add the Rasbora as they are more sensitive to parameter shifts than a Betta. Check parameters every other day or so to make sure they are stable. When they are you can add the Rasbora. Turn off the lights while the bag is floating. Leave lights off for at least an hour after release; two is better. This gives the new residents a chance to learn the layout of the tank without being chased.

The reason people have problems is they float the bag in a lighted tank. This gives the Betta a full view of the new tank mates while they are confined to the bag. This frustrates the Betta and brings out aggression while also stressing the new fish.

BTW, I would add at least 10 Rasbora so they have a better size shoal and feel safer.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I've only ever done a community tank with a betta once before, and keep in mind that every fish is different so this isn't necessarily standard, but he left the fish that were already in the tank alone but would show some (luckily temporary) aggression towards newbies. It helped that we let him claim a plant in one corner as purely his. The other fish quickly learned not to go near the plant (except for the little catfish, he was allowed all up in and around that plant and my betta would even get protective if he saw the other fish trying to nip at him. The catfish got to the point that he would spend most of his time around the betta) and he refrained from doing more than occasionally flaring at those not messing with _his_ plant. He would nip for a day or two at the newbies, and we'd have to watch them carefully to make sure he didn't chase them, but most of them he was cool with after a few flare sessions.


----------

